# Headache- related?



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone's experienced headaches with their IBS-C?? I ask this because I don't normally ever get headaches, but I've had one for about 2 days straight now. I had a bad experience in the bathroom on Friday night which had alot of nausea accompanied with it, and suddenly I came down with this headache at the front of my head, over my forehead, which started at the same time as my stomach problem. I haven't had a BM for two days since and have had the headache too... Could it be related to my C? ugh, I seriously don't think I can handle having the stomach pains AND a headache!It's driving me crazy!-Leeann


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi LeeannSorry you're also hit by a headache. If you don't have other flu-like symptoms (such as fever, running nose, etc), then it may be related to the IBS. IBSers are more likely to get migraine headaches... there's an article a couple years ago about this: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...amp;hl=migraineHope you're feeling a little better today. If it continues, you might want to talk to the dr. and have them get you some relief.


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Cherrie-Yah I don't really have any flu symptoms and I also don't think it's a migrain- just a constant, mild burning feeling in the forehead... I guess it could be coincidence that it appeared right around the bad stomach ache friday night... it's just weird cause I never really have headaches.Anyway, it's not that bad I was just wondering if anyone else had this with their C, as mines been acting up lately.I will go to the doctor soon if this thing doesn't stop- just another complaint to give them , bleh!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I do know that Magnesium can play a role in controlling migraines as well as C. There may be some kind of relationship there; and it may be purely coincidental. Mark


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

I get the same type of headache which will last for 3-4 days then i get a bad bout of IBS, usually having to take a couple of days of work. I know now that if i get headaches like that i have to be really careful on what i eat and take meds to try and minimise the symptoms! It might be because it's a tension headache and the tension affects the gut too? But for me there is definitely a link.


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks,Headache is still not gone... I feel like it all started with a bad IBS night last friday, but since then my IBS hasn't been too bad, but the headache has not left.. today it's actually worse- more like mild stabbing pains. It's all in the forehead region.I just don't know what I should take for it, since I don't want to mess up my stomach. I think Tylenol is safe? Should i try taking that and hope it helps the head? I guess I'm hesitant to go to the doctor for this because I've already been so much for my stomach, I don't want to confuse her, or make her think I'm just a person who complains about every little thing. My husband keeps telling me to just wait it out and not let it worry me, but the headache has seriously lasted 5 days now, and I don't get headaches usually!*sigh.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Just plain paracetamol usually works and is safe to take, 5 days seems to be a long time though. If it is worrying you then make an appointment, as i don't think the worry is going to help your IBS. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## vegangothkittie (May 20, 2009)

I get really severe headaches from my IBS c. It's from all the toxins built up. I'm constipated 99% of the time so it's really killing me. When I finally have a bm ( which is like once ot twice a month) most of the headache pain is relieved afterward but it never completely goes away. This year my headaches have been getting worse though since my constipation is worse which is scary.


----------

